
Microsoft tinkering with scary-smart ad spots - jmorin007
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/02/06/microsoft.ads.ap/index.html
======
Hexstream
"For example, if a car company wanted to show its logo for 10 seconds in the
bottom-right-hand corner of the screen, the computer program would find the 10
seconds in which the logo interferes _least_ with the action in the video."

Waitwaitwait... In my experience, marketers want to interfere in the most
HORRENDOUS manners...

